# Goodies for a next day work party?



## jcollins (Sep 3, 2015)

Where i work the whole company has a "Tailgating Party" on every Friday that that the local college football team (University of Tennessee) has a home game that weekend. its more like a big potluck... So the question is what smokey treats would be good to to eat the next day at say around noon?


----------



## b-one (Sep 3, 2015)

I like SBT/ABT hot or cold!


----------



## gpb11 (Sep 4, 2015)

I recently did pulled pork sliders for an evening potluck where I had little prep time after work.

Martin's dinner potato rolls were a perfect size.  Sliced them partway through the night before and back in the back.  Reheated some of my pulled pork and put about 1oz per roll.  Placed the rolls open-end up in a rectangular 9x13 pan so people could grab them without them falling apart.  I was only dealing with a few people, for a larger crowd do the same thing in half-size hotel pans or even just precut the rolls and set out the warmed pork for them to make their own sliders.


----------



## jcollins (Sep 4, 2015)

SBT? and thanks guys


----------



## gary s (Sep 4, 2015)

Sounds like fun and good too 

Gary


----------



## gpb11 (Sep 4, 2015)

jcollins said:


> SBT? and thanks guys


Sweet Buffalo Turds = SBT (sweet peppers) Atomic Buffalo Turds= ABT (jalapeno peppers)

See http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/167529/sbt-abt-and-twice-smoked-potatoes


----------



## jcollins (Sep 4, 2015)

ahhh i should have figured.... i know what ABTs are i just had not seen SBTs yet. and Gary yes it is usually a relaxed day at the office and always lots of good food that day. i will definitely be bringing some smoked things in its just hard to smoke through the week i dont get home until 6 or 630 and i haven't done but 1 overnight smoke i dont particularly like to do them


----------



## gpb11 (Sep 4, 2015)

jcollins - I understand the tribulations of smoking during the week.  The pulled pork I used above was extra from a prior smoke that I'd frozen.  I reheated it with a little apple juice.  The empty pan I brought home was testament to it working out well.  :)


----------



## jcollins (Sep 4, 2015)

So i could smoke a butt or whatever the weekend before then pull/slice then freeze it with... say 1c of finishing sauce then re heat it the morning before? .... i wonder if i could throw it into a crock pot frozen over night then it be good by morning?


----------



## okie362 (Sep 4, 2015)

jcollins said:


> So i could smoke a butt or whatever the weekend before then pull/slice then freeze it with... say 1c of finishing sauce then re heat it the morning before? .... i wonder if i could throw it into a crock pot frozen over night then it be good by morning?


I've done this but didn't add the liquid until I put it in the crock.


----------



## jcollins (Sep 4, 2015)

Okie362 said:


> I've done this but didn't add the liquid until I put it in the crock.


ok ill keep this in mind thanks


----------



## gpb11 (Sep 4, 2015)

I wouldn't freeze it with any sauce or added liquid.  I only added some apple juice to the pan to provide more of a steam-reheat.


----------



## jcollins (Sep 4, 2015)

would adding liquid prior to freezing give it a foul taste or something?


----------



## gpb11 (Sep 4, 2015)

No.  My reasons are different and specific to how I tend to do things.

(1) I usually freeze in set quantities such as 1lb packages.  When I did the sliders I figured I needed 1.5lb so thawed two packages.  We ate the other half package for dinner a couple nights later.  Since I seldom know when freezing just what I'll do after thawing, I prefer to keep it simple and not add anything. 

(2) I like to reheat in a small sauce pan rather than microwave.  Liquid added to the pan is immediately able to start heating and steaming the meat before the meat at the bottom has a chance to scorch.  Liquid added before freezing is distributed throughout the frozen meat may not get to the bottom in time to prevent scorching.  Same if I used our crock pot (heating element at bottom).


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 10, 2015)

I too don't add any sauce to my pulled pork prior to freezing. I also freeze in 1 pound serving sizes. The reason I don't add sauce prior to freezing is so that I can use the pork in anything I want and season whatever that dish is, I don't want bbq sauce in my enchiladas! Some other options to take that are easy to reheat or don't need to be reheated are these:

Bacon candy, smoked salmon (can be prepped as a dip too), salmon candy, smoked deviled eggs, smoked cheese platter, Dutch's Wicked Beans, Burnt ends, Poor mans burnt ends, Scarbelly wing, pork shots, smoked tater salad, street corn, puled pork tater skins  just to name a few!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/223420/poor-mans-burnt-ends

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/157169/scarbelly-wings-taken-to-the-next-level

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/188260/smokey-delish-tater-mac

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/166998/elotes-asados-aka-street-corn

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/142205/pulled-pork-tater-skins


----------

